# FSA carbon wrap????



## rocman13 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi, quick question. Is there some reason for "carbon wrap" from FSA? My wifes new Immortal Pro has a wrap' ed crank, and both of our bikes came with wrap'ed seat posts (mine is an Immortal Force). I can't come up with the reason for doing this, I had to cut the seat post on my wifes bike, and the wrap is little more then paper thick, so it doesen't seem it would add to the strength. I know BD just buys the components, so my question is more about FSA. What purpose does the carbon wrap serve?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

for the seatpost it's look cool..nothing more..nothing less..

As for the cranks, a lot of carbon cranks have an aluminum spline and carbon is molded around it...It's still better to use aluminum for the bottom bracket interface and the pedal threads


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Its not so much the carbon as it is the resin used in the process. Since it is a seat post, Circular objects when an axial load is applied are just plain strong. As for as thin/thick sizing its all relative...How are you loading the frame?...What are you doing it?...They design frames with extra carbon where they need it.

Look online at cut away carbon... How this is that...about 10 sheets of paper in some areas.


----------

